# Pics from Ossabaw



## GMARK (Jan 6, 2016)

My Dad and I got to spend some time together on Ossabaw Island during the Nov 12-14, 2015 hunt.  We met some very nice people and took two deer. Here are a few pics.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 6, 2016)

Great pictures!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 6, 2016)

Good looking buck on an island hunt. Love the dad time too.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 6, 2016)

Gmark, great pictures and Ossabaw buck! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kelbro (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice pics G, and a nice buck, good to see you and your dad, I think I know where you were hunting.  I hope to get back at least for hogs next year.


----------

